
Show HN: Nice and simple mac cli without dependencies - rgcr
https://github.com/rgcr/m-cli
======
dozzie
You would do much better job in advertising something if you included what
your "cli tool without dependencies" actually does. People don't care if it is
CLI or how many dependencies it has _before_ they know if the tool is of any
use.

